# Help Me Please



## girly-girl

Hey all, My computer been acting wierd lately... My browser's START PAGE changed and I'm seeing a recent increase in annoying POP UPS!!!!!! i'm sick of pop ups    My Internet is slower than usual. I think my computer have a virus because I have new programs been added without my permission =( I'm so pissed please help, all these **** happened after I checked a site!! the programs that have been added without my permission are second thought, my pcsearch and free travel voucher whenever i deleted them they come back again!! what should I do?

THANKS!


----------



## Fure6

It sounds to me that it's spyware. Go here: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22262,00.asp It will lead you to Spybot Search and Destroy v1.3 download place. It'll give you a breif description and stuff... 

If you download it and then scan your computer, it will detect any adverisment on your computer and you have the option to delete them if you want. It works really well for a free aplication!


----------



## girly-girl

I do have Spybot Search and Destroy but it didn't help, Thank you!


----------



## Jimbob1989

Have you tried Adware. Its made by a company called Lavasoft. You can download the personal version at www.lavasoftusa.com

Jimbob


----------



## girly-girl

Yes I tried it but I'm still having problems I guess I have trojan Named slmss.exe and I couldn't delete it! =(


----------



## DeerParkWater

If in doubt, reformat. I had the same situation. I used everything but nothing worked. So I reformatted and then started using Mozilla instead of Internet Explorer and everything is fine. Make sure you backup your files if you reformat.


----------



## girly-girl

DeerParkWater said:
			
		

> If in doubt, reformat. I had the same situation. I used everything but nothing worked. So I reformatted and then started using Mozilla instead of Internet Explorer and everything is fine. Make sure you backup your files if you reformat.




If I reformat my pc I'll lose my programms and everything and the pc without my stuff will be usless!


----------



## Praetor

You'll have to backup your important stuff beforehand either by making an additional partition and moving it there or burning it onto CD/DVD etc 



As for the popups, a popup blocker with or without a firewall would be an excellent way of dealing with it (most firewalls come with popup blockers). Two free firewalls are ZoneAlarm and Agnitum Outpost (i'd recommend Outpost because of my experiences with Outpost Pro -- I used to be an ZoneAlarm guy)


----------



## Jimbob1989

Why is everyones answer to every thing. "format everything". "that will sort it out". Its stupid, if you can sort it out another way then why not do that?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> Why is everyones answer to every thing. "format everything". "that will sort it out". Its stupid, if you can sort it out another way then why not do that?


It's not everyone's response -- look again ;-) (not just here though) heehee


----------



## Fure6

jimmy, boy- we have tried spybots and adware...what else is there? a trojan? oh, well it's kind of hard to get rid of the trojan you can't delete it. so the answer to somthing like this predicrument is to reformat! 

jimmy, what would you do when you can't really do anything on your computer with out pop-ups coming up and whatever else is going on?


----------



## Praetor

*girly-girl * 
Consider a firewall? Say something like Agnitum's Outpost (which is free, and allows you to track stuff down to a port by port level unlike ZoneAlarm) You may be able to track down what it is that is cuasing these problems


----------



## 72montecarlo

i do agree reformating seems a bit harsh. umm cant you try and run a free virus scan from Trend Micros HouseCall site. link here . Umm if you know where the file is located that is a trojan and you are unable to delete theres a good chance its running in the background. Try cancelling processes in the background you know shouldnt be there and keep going with user processes until your left with basically explorer.exe. Also go to start>run and type in Msconfig. go to startup tab and deselect the 'suspicious' looking programs. which by the looks of it their will be a lot. This will prevent them from loading next startup. As a temporary fix to go to stopzilla.com and use there pop up blocker to cut down on popups. let us know if any of this helps


----------



## girly-girl

Hey guys, Thanks for trying to help me! I downloaded hijack & AntiVir XP now my computer is working fine! I dont see any pop-ups =D I hope it stays like that forever^^


----------



## Praetor

> Thanks for trying to help me!


Glad we could help! 



> I dont see any pop-ups =D I hope it stays like that forever^^


Don't we all!


----------



## girly-girl

UmmMM when I try to Update my Window it says http://pics.xs.to/pics/04070/W.gif
Do you know why?


----------



## girly-girl

Omg Praetor, are you a Robot?
cuz I just post a reply and you already answer!!


----------



## Praetor

That picture just says that the serial number you used to instal Windows is "not good" ... was this a bootleg copy? If so, that would be the problem. Even if it is, you can manually install the Service Packs and updates by downloading the network/admin version. 



> Omg Praetor, are you a Robot?
> cuz I just post a reply and you already answer!!


No, I dont sleep much and I like to help people


----------



## Jimbob1989

I said reformatting wasn't the answer. now every one stop patranising me. I may only be 15 but i have a hige cv. Although i may not be able to declare it all.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Who's patronising you?


----------



## Jimbob1989

Fure6, at least it sounds like he is.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Bah, i dunno... i'm just here to help!


----------



## girly-girl

Praetor,

Yeah I think its a bootleg copy!! =( Could you give me a link to download it?!
LOL, you don't sleep much? cool so whenever I have a problem I'll be here to ask you! ^^

*Hugs*


----------



## Praetor

I dont have a link per-se but it's all over IRC as well as P2P. Course bootleg doesnt really matter as far as getting updates go... you just cant use the "clean and pretty" windows update feature. Just get a friend with a legit version to update everything and print out a list of all the updates. You can get the updates manually and install them one at a time


----------



## Fure6

I just like debates guys!  too bad my school doesn't have a debate team...

you should have noticed girly-girl that he doens't sleep as much b/c he has had 258 posts, in less than a week! but all his posts are quality so he's off my hit list.   

it's good that you fixed everything.


----------



## Praetor

> too bad my school doesn't have a debate team...


You mean a formal debating club/team? Dang dude those things look easy... but they're hard! (i was a debater for a couple years)



> but all his posts are quality so he's off my hit list.


Good to know


----------



## girly-girl

Jimbob,

Yes I agree with you! Reformatting wasn't the answer I was hoping for!
Stop patronizing him or I'll kick your BUM!! ^_^


----------



## girly-girl

Praetor said:
			
		

> I dont have a link per-se but it's all over IRC as well as P2P. Course bootleg doesnt really matter as far as getting updates go... you just cant use the "clean and pretty" windows update feature. Just get a friend with a legit version to update everything and print out a list of all the updates. You can get the updates manually and install them one at a time



Okay, thank you!


----------



## girly-girl

Fure6 said:
			
		

> I just like debates guys!  too bad my school doesn't have a debate team...
> 
> you should have noticed girly-girl that he doens't sleep as much b/c he has had 258 posts, in less than a week! but all his posts are quality so he's off my hit list.
> 
> it's good that you fixed everything.



LOL!


----------



## 72montecarlo

If your still in need of a product key i can send thru email an XPKey program i have and detailed instructions on how to use it. its only about 50kb in size. I was unable to install service pack 1 before but after running this program it searches for a workable key and it tells you how to change it to the one the program finds. After this SP1 installed with no problems.


----------



## Praetor

God I've installed WIndows so many times i can generate my own key :S (i typically Ghost once a day and do a full format once or twice every two weeks .. like to keep things clean and tip-top)


----------



## girly-girl

Montecarlo,
Yea, Please send it to me!


----------



## Fure6

I would like one also....only if you want to give it to me that is. my mail is fure06@hotmail.com if you need it


----------



## 72montecarlo

Sorry bout that my broadband has been down for the past few days, repairman just came out today from insight so it appears to be working. 'girly-girl' whats your email so i can send you the program. Fure, i'll send it momentarily to the email you provided. sry again, nice to be back though.


----------



## Praetor

I already took care of it for ya.


----------



## Blind_Arrow

A script have been added to your Browser cache, I have had this problem, and installed Norton Anti-Virus script blocker, worked to some extent, this actually causes with some pop-ups adding scripts into your IE cache and thereafter in registry. best is to browser web with Netscape / Mozilla.


----------



## kharmini91

You know, there is a great *FREE* anti-virus program called AVG located at www.grisoft.com.  Also, you can change your home page back through Tools-Internet Options.


----------



## Sophocles

If spybot search and destroy didn't work then you could try hijackthis, its a little more pervasive but when you're facing a reinstall it can't hurt to try.

http://www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html

Another nasty little spyware problem app is called DSO exploit. Spybot will catch it but as soon as you delete it with spybot it reinstalls itself, run spybot again and you'll see that its returned. Go here for the fix.

http://www.nsclean.com/dsostop.html


----------

